
The end of road rage? A car which detects emotions - charlysl
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2018/jan/23/a-car-which-detects-emotions-how-driving-one-made-us-feel
======
siruncledrew
The next level is for AI self-driving cars to bluetooth a pissed off binary
message to other AI self-driving cars.

~~~
qbrass
No need for bluetooth, just use the horn.

